# speakers fading in and out



## robman6962000 (Aug 29, 2005)

I own a computer Harmon Kardon subwoofer with the speakers attached to it, and the music on them fades in and out in strength.  For a few seconds the music will be pretty strong and then it'll get really weak.  What could be causing this?


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 29, 2005)

conections on them? check that the connection to the back of the computer is snug.... if not, try it on an alternative port for sound out... like plug headphones into the headphone port on your computer after disconnecting the speakers.... same problem?


----------



## robman6962000 (Aug 29, 2005)

I checked all the connections.  The plug that extends from the subwoofer has three plugs, one for the headphones port, another for a mike, and a third for a...something.  The icon for that port looks something like soundwaves extending from the center.  I moved my computer from my old apartment, where the speakers worked just fine.  Now I have the speakers on full power and they're belting out about half of what they used to.


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 29, 2005)

there anything to adjust on it? any control knobs you messed with, maybe its the sound control on your computer, jack up the volume on everything, but keep master at like 75% to prevent dostortion


----------



## robman6962000 (Aug 30, 2005)

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> there anything to adjust on it? any control knobs you messed with, maybe its the sound control on your computer, jack up the volume on everything, but keep master at like 75% to prevent dostortion



Volume is at max, cntr in the middle, bass about middle, treble max, surr middle.  I have no further controls unless I use Sonar sound, and if I move the master above 75%, as you said, I get distortion.  

Ultra high quality cd's are _just_ tolerable, but with anything less than absolutely kickass production, the volume is absolutely pitiful.  Plus there's that fading in and out thing.  Could it be a soundcard problem?


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 30, 2005)

duh, stupid me, uninstall and reinstall latest drives and driect x


----------



## robman6962000 (Aug 30, 2005)

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> duh, stupid me, uninstall and reinstall latest drives and driect x



I just installed the Realtek sound driver the other day.  Is that a low quality driver?

I'm looking for direct x now.


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 30, 2005)

http://www.download.com/Microsoft-D...butable/3000-2121_4-10305889.html?tag=lst-0-3
and go to your device manager... under system properties, hardware tab, device manager, find your audio card, then right click it and uninstall it, find it in the "?" area, thn re install it from windows...


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Aug 30, 2005)

i have a similar problem with my creative 6.1 system at the moment; it appears that the volume control is a bit dodgy


----------



## robman6962000 (Aug 30, 2005)

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> http://www.download.com/Microsoft-D...butable/3000-2121_4-10305889.html?tag=lst-0-3
> and go to your device manager... under system properties, hardware tab, device manager, find your audio card, then right click it and uninstall it, find it in the "?" area, thn re install it from windows...



Hey, you are all sorts of awesome.  I just uninstalled Realtech and am  downloading directx now.


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 30, 2005)

w00t, im all sorts of awesome lol


----------



## robman6962000 (Aug 30, 2005)

It worked!  The fading in and out stopped!  The volume is also a helluva lot more like I remember it once being.

Alright, got another one for you:  My girlfriend, now ex, messed with some settings to the point that my computer absolutely will not play mp3's or wave files.  Got any ideas there?


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 30, 2005)

update windows media player to 10, if you have it, uninstall it and reinstall it, try to do a virus scan on the files...


----------



## robman6962000 (Aug 30, 2005)

That's odd.  I clicked to download windows media player 10, and it gave me 9 instead.


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 30, 2005)

uninstall both.... here
http://www.download.com/Windows-Media-Player/3000-2139_4-10315037.html?tag=lst-0-2
http://www.download.com/Windows-Media-Encoder/3000-2140_4-10211788.html?tag=lst-0-2


----------



## robman6962000 (Aug 30, 2005)

No dice, that's only for Windows xp.  I have windows 2000.  What's Windows Media Endoder?

In any case, I'm not so sure Windows Media Player is the issue.  It seems as though pretty much any program whatsoever that wants to play an mp3 or wave file just won't do it.  That goes for quicktime, or any shockwave stuff, and even my Acidpro which runs on wave files.


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 30, 2005)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo didnt know you where on 2000... well... hmm... to tired to think anymore, ill post tomarrow after my first day of school as a sophmore..... woot?


----------



## robman6962000 (Aug 30, 2005)

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> woot?



woot


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 30, 2005)

woot.


----------



## randruff (Aug 30, 2005)

woot.


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 30, 2005)

W00000000000000000000000000!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ok, have you tried the files on cds? (guessing you might have a cd burner)


----------



## randruff (Aug 30, 2005)

woot.


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 30, 2005)

you do have a cd burner right?


----------



## randruff (Aug 30, 2005)

woot.


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 30, 2005)

ok den, enough with the w00t, lol


----------



## robman6962000 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yes, I have a cd burner.  I'm able to play music directly from my cd.


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 30, 2005)

so its your software?


----------



## robman6962000 (Aug 30, 2005)

I guess so.  But I must have uninstalled and reinstalled various sound drivers and media players a thousand times.  Something deeper is going on (oooh, ominous!).


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 31, 2005)

go to add/remove programs, and get rid of everything media related


----------



## robman6962000 (Aug 31, 2005)

audio, game, video, the whole enchilada?

Okay, here we go again.

Alright, do I still uninstall multimedia controller, mpu-401 compatible midi device, nero, multimedia keyboard, quicktime, and virtual soundcanvas DXi?


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 31, 2005)

nonono, just stuff like windows media player, real player, divx, anything like that.. any media players/encoders


----------



## robman6962000 (Aug 31, 2005)

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> nonono, just stuff like windows media player, real player, divx, anything like that.. any media players/encoders



Alright, then they're off.


----------



## robman6962000 (Aug 31, 2005)

Since I thought it was pretty clear that you went to bed, I reinstalled directx just so I could listen to something tonight, but now I seem to have erased something that won't even let me do that.  Man, this is frustrating.


----------



## Ku-sama (Sep 2, 2005)

have you reinstalled wmp?


----------

